
Privacy-oriented alternatives to Google Analytics for 2020 - strzibny
https://nts.strzibny.name/privacy-oriented-alternatives-to-google-analytics/
======
XCSme
Nice list, you might also want to add
[https://userTrack.net](https://userTrack.net) in the hosted section.

